# Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S



## Kiru4 (12. Mai 2013)

Moin,
ich habe mir nach langem Internetstudium die Cormoran Competition S zugelegt und nen Jahr mit Mono gefischt. Sehr schöne Rute! Möchte aber jetzt auf Geflochtene umsteigen, da mich die direktere Bissanzeige begeistert. Habe jetzt versucht mit Geflochtener, 0,15er Power Pro, zu werfen, das klappt nich. #c Jedes Mal wickelt sich die Schnur kurz nach Wurfbeginn um den letzten Ring vor dem Spitzenring und läuft stark gebremst von der Rolle. Bin froh das es mir noch nicht den Ring runtergerissen oder die Spitze weggerissen hat. Woran kann das liegen? Bin ich zu blöd zum Werfen? Mit 0,30er Mono-Keule werfe ich um die 100m mit Montage und Köder, mit nem normalen Ablegewurf und 150 gr. Blei. Kann es sein, das die Ringe nicht für Geflochtene geeignet sind? Das ist ja der Unterschied zur Competition X, die hat ja die Fuji Tangle Free montiert. Wenns der Ring ist, würde ich auf die X umsteigen. Oder bringen die Ringe in der Praxis nix und alles ist nur nen Werbegag? Das passiert auch bei beiden Ruten beim Wurf, daher schließe ich Mängel an den Ruten aus. Die Quantum Hypercast XT würde mich auch interessieren, da ich doch eher härtere Rute bevorzuge. Aber sie hat auch normale Ringe. Hat jemand mit dieser Rute und Geflochtener schon Erfahrung sammeln können? Allerdings stellt sich dann wieder die Frage der Bissanzeige und wieviel Wurm kommt überhaupt mit Haken im Wasser an? Das war bei der weicheren S nie ein Problem. Die Rollen waren übrigens ne Daiwa Crosscast X und ne Daiwa Emblem 5500 XT. Bei beiden das selbe Phänomen, daher denke ich es liegt nicht an den Rollen. Bin ratlos und für jeden Tipp dankbar! |kopfkrat

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## degl (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Kommt mir bekannt vor........

Wenn meine Vermutung zutrifft, dann wechsel mal einfach die Schlagschnur auf 0,35er Geflecht(ne Gute).......dann sollte es klappen#h

gruß degl


----------



## Kiru4 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Moin,
hab ich bereits, ne 0,35er Corastrong als Schlagschnur, brachte aber keine Verbesserung. Hab Geflecht mit Mono-Keule und Geflecht probiert, kein Unterschied bemerkt. Taugt die Corastrong nix? Wäre ne Power Pro besser? Versteh blos nicht warum es dann nicht mehr fitzen soll?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jjdorschkiller (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

also ich fisch die gleiche Rute mit 017er blaze orange und 28er Schlagschnur. Rollen crypton surf und daiwa enblem.habe noch nie probleme gehabt.vielleicht liegt es an deinem Schlagschnurknoten,oder am Knicklichthalter?oder du hast dir Rute beim Ablegen verdreht,schwer zu sagen ,an den Ringen
liegt es nicht.Habe die Rute seit über einem Jahr und noch nie Probleme!gruss Jörn


----------



## Kiru4 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Moin,
komisch, dann liegts doch an mir. Knoten ist der doppelte Grinner mit je 6 Wicklungen. Werde mal ne durchgehende 0,23er nehmen, mal schaun was passiert. Wäre natürlich schön, könnte ich die Stecken behalten. Muss ja irgendwie gehn, wenns bei euch auch geht. Aber die Logik dahinter verstehe ich noch immer nicht.
Danke.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Boedchen (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Hallo Kiru, ich hoffe du wohnst nicht all zu weit von Gütersloh entfernt?
Ich biete dir an : Komme vorbei, wir werfen gemeinsam alle Ruten durch. Ich habe allerdings die X nicht mehr da sondern die Pro.
Sind aber die gleichen Ringe. Habe die Hypercast ebenfalls da.
Ich Fische die S / Pro und seit kurzem die Hypercast XT NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH Mit geflecht. Hier auch geflecht/geflecht.
Dein beschriebenes habe ich selbst noch nie gehabt.
Würde ich mir aber gerne anschauen und gemeinsam eine lösung finden


----------



## Kiru4 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Hallo Boedchen, 
super gern, danke für dein Angebot. Wohne aber leider im Herzen Sachsens, bin auch erst Juli/August wieder an der See. Schade, bei uns gibts auch keine Wurfspezies. Muss ich im Eigenversuch die Lösung finden, Schnur ist bestellt. Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch, welche Rute ist die Härtere, die Hypercast oder die Pro? Großer Unterschied? Im  direkten Vergleich wäre welche die Bessere im Bezug auf Bissanzeige usw.? Du bist da ja der Spezie, danke für deine ausführlichen Test, echt klasse.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Boedchen (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Hallo, erst mal Vorab Danke das dir die berichte gefallen.
Was die Ruten angeht:
´Die Hypercast ist von den getesteten die Härteste.
Gefolgt von der Pro  der X und dann der S.
Welche Rute wirklich die bessere ist kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen da ich nicht weis welche Ruten dir wirklich liegen würden.
Da du ja aus der Stiefelstadt kommst findest du evtl doch nen weg Hier her  Also ich habe ALLE Ruten mit Geflecht gefischt und wirklich keine Probleme. Ich würde mir das echt gerne angucken. Würde dir dann gar Dannys Knoten Zeigen zum Verbinden der Schnüre  Also lohnen würde sich das sicherlich.
Zumal wir hier unsere Wurfwiese haben wo wir uns auslassen können 
Ansonsten müsten wir uns an der Küste treffen. Da ich überlege zwischendurch ein paar sehr nette Bekannte in Warnemünde zu besuchen wäre das auch eine Option, hier allerdings wird es schwierig einen Platz zu finden, denn erst auf dem Platz zeigen sich eigentlich fehler , die Auswirkungen kennst du ja schon


----------



## BronkoderBär (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Geflochtene von Cormoran ist so ziemlich das letzte was ich mir kaufen würde. Ultra weich, faserig und keine Spur von Abriebsfestigkeit.
Hol dir Power Pro oder Powerline und die Sache hat sich.


----------



## thps (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Du hast die Power Pro nicht zufällig von Ebay ?  Als ich letztes Jahr dummerweise gefälschte PowerPro von Ebay gekauft habe ist mir exakt das selbe passiert... 
Ich komme zwar nicht aus dem Brandungsangeln-Bereich, das Verhalten kommt mir allerdings sehr bekannt vor


----------



## Boedchen (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

PS: Was die Rollen angeht, ich werfe die Crosscast und Okuma AxeonV90. Schnur habe ich fireline auf der Daiwa und den Okumas Sniper. Vorfachschnur ist bei mir eine 0,32 Power Pro.

Ich vermute den Fehler beim Knoten oder wurf.


----------



## Kiru4 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Guten Abend,
vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. Die PP ist von ebay, aber dem Händler meines Vertrauens, da gabs noch nie Probleme. Hab auch die 0.32er als Schlagschnur bestellt. Werde den Knoten mal mit so Zeug bestreichen welches unter UV Licht aushärtet und flexibel wie Gummi bleibt. Ist von den Carphuntern. Und dann Werfen üben..... 
Boedchen, falls ich in absehbarer Zeit in deine Richtung komme, melde ich mich vorher und falls ich es selbst nicht hinbekomme, komm ich so mal hoch. Aber eher unwahrscheinlich, da ich seit fast 5 Monaten Papa bin und meine Regierung mich an kurzer Leine hält.
Muss doch irgendwie gehn......

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Boedchen (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Also ich kann dir ne PN mit einer Anleitung schicken für den Knoten. Dauert aber ein wehnig da ich die Foto´s erst bearbeiten muss 

PS: Schau mal unter Surfcasten freundeskreis weiter unten , da kannste dein Nachwuchs getrost mitbringen und deine ganze Fam. 
Am 1.6 sind dort auch die Mittelalterlichen Spectalums. Nur zu Empfehlen, auch für die ganze Fam


----------



## bukare (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir ne PN mit einer Anleitung schicken für den Knoten. Dauert aber ein wehnig da ich die Foto´s erst bearbeiten muss
> 
> Hallo Boedchen,
> 
> ...


----------



## degl (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Hi Rene...............versuchs mal damit....gern ein paar Windungen mehr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyoayxB6D7M

gruß degl


----------



## VC1 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Den Albright Knot kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Es ist ein sehr kleiner Knoten, der super durch die Ringe geht.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Boedchen (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Naaa gut 
Aufgrund des Druckes der Angelnden Kollegen hier das Neue video zum Hrubeschknoten ^^
KLICK ON YOUTUBE
Copyright beachten


----------



## bukare (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

@ Degl & Boedchen , danke Euch, werde ich mal probieren.

Ich hatte immer einen Albright, wo man die Schnur doppelt nimmt.
Hält wie Atze, aber der hat den Wurf extrem gebremst und das Geräusch dazu. |bigeyes  

Gruß Renè


----------



## Kielerfreund (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*



Kiru4 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. Die PP ist von ebay, aber dem Händler meines Vertrauens, da gabs noch nie Probleme. Hab auch die 0.32er als Schlagschnur bestellt. Werde den Knoten mal mit so Zeug bestreichen welches unter UV Licht aushärtet und flexibel wie Gummi bleibt. Ist von den Carphuntern. Und dann Werfen üben.....
> Boedchen, falls ich in absehbarer Zeit in deine Richtung komme, melde ich mich vorher und falls ich es selbst nicht hinbekomme, komm ich so mal hoch. Aber eher unwahrscheinlich, da ich seit fast 5 Monaten Papa bin und meine Regierung mich an kurzer Leine hält.
> Muss doch irgendwie gehn......
> ...



Wenn Du mal in Richtung Kiel kommst, melde Dich mal.
Hier gibt es auch einpaar Werfer, die evtl. helfen könnten.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Kielerfreund (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*



bukare schrieb:


> @ Degl & Boedchen , danke Euch, werde ich mal probieren.
> 
> Ich hatte immer einen Albright, wo man die Schnur doppelt nimmt.
> Hält wie Atze, aber der hat den Wurf extrem gebremst und das Geräusch dazu. |bigeyes
> ...



Rene, der geht auch in feinfühlig und fast lautlos.

Mal üben würde ich sagen.

Gruß
Carsten.......Deglfragen der kennt das aus Kiel.#h


----------



## Kiru4 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*

Danke an alle für die Tipps!

Die Lösung war der Knoten! Der neue flutscht lautlos ohne den geringsten Widerstand durch die Ringe. Ein dickes DANKE an Boedchen für das Video. 15er Powerpro mit ebensolcher 32er als Schlagschnur fliegt super weit, real gemessene 128m klappten auf Anhieb. Kann ich meine Rute behalten, super. In zwei Monaten gehts zum ersten Test an die See.
Ein Tipp hätte ich noch, die Hauptschnur beim Knoten 20 hochwickeln und dann nochmal 10 mal zurückwickeln, erst dann das Ende durch die Schlaufe. Dadurch formt sich der Konus noch flacher aus, flutscht noch besser durch die Ringe. Einfach mal probieren.

Danke!!!! #h

VG
Thomas


----------



## Boedchen (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme beim Wurf mit Geflochtener + Competition S*



Kiru4 schrieb:


> .... Ein dickes DANKE an Boedchen für das Video. ....



Immer wieder gerne 
Freut mich wenn du den Fehler gefunden hast.



Kiru4 schrieb:


> ....
> Ein Tipp hätte ich noch, die Hauptschnur beim Knoten 20 hochwickeln und  dann nochmal 10 mal zurückwickeln, erst dann das Ende durch die  Schlaufe.



:m Werde ich austesten und rumtüfteln.
Danke

Hoffe wir werden uns mal am Strand sehen


----------

